# FIRST IUI TOMORROW, QUICK QUESTION?



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiyar Ladies

Just a quick question I hope you can help me with.  Me and my dh have just come back from our scan.  I have 2 large follies (about 20mm) there was another one at about 28mm but the nurse thought this could be a cyst and we were told we could have the IUI done tomorrow.  We thought we would be having the IUI done on Wed or Thurs so we had   this morning.  I told the nurse I was concerned because I thought you were to obstain for 2 - 3 days.  She said it would not be a problem.  I am worrying now that there wont be enought sperm?  Has anyone else been in this situation.

Many thanks

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Kerrie, I think they like you to wait 48-72 hours but if your DH's sperm count is okay I really wouldn't worry. The more bonking the better!! Good luck.


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi kery me and dh did the same thing and when we did the sperm in hospital he only had 3 million and i got a bfp but sadly m/c so dont worry hun you will be fine and lets face it you only need 3 of them for your follies     good luck hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your replies. We had the IUI done this morning. As you know, I was really worried about the sperm count but the nurse said that it was a fantasic sample (29 milion!). I couldn't believe it. The procedure was just like having a smear and only took about 5 minutes and had to stay lying down for about 10 minutes. We were even allowed to play some music of our choice while it was being carried out which made it alot more relaxing. So now I am in the dreaded 2ww and keeping everything crossed. Hopefully I will be posting with a BFP soon. Thank you all again.  Has anybody had an success on their first IUI?

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

